# Counter Strike Mic doesn't work



## Zerglor (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, I looked at all the other Mic issues on the other threads and didn't see one really fitting my problem.

I run off of XP and my motherboard has a built in sound card. Anyway I just got a new SATA 320 gig harddrive Ceagate Barracuda, I installed everything and updated all my drivers. My Mic works in the In-Game voice on WoW, works in Team Speak, and it works in Ventrilo, but when I go to play Counter Strike it doesn't work at all. I've checked every setting I can and everything is set to use my headphone/mic combo and the little icon pops up and everything. It just doesn't work in CS, Volume and everything checked too. I tried the Test Microphone button in CS as well and it doesn't show up anything. On another forum someone said he just reformated and it worked on his second install but being I don't want to have to take the time to reinstall windows, not to mention 100 gigs worth of other stuff and some things I can't just install or download again, does anyone know what the problem could be. I would almost stop playing CS rather than reformat my PC again.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

did you try just a fresh install of steam? is the mic set as the standard input device in your control panel's audio settings?


----------



## Zerglor (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, and Yes


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Zerglor said:


> my motherboard has a built in sound card


Are you also using an *add in* sound card? It's possible that Counter 
Strike is confused by this and isn't seeing the onboard sound card.


----------



## Zerglor (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry for taking so long to reply, no there is only the onboard sound card, I even got a new Logitech Headset today just to replace my old one and still the same issue, so its not even the headphones, it has to be something with Steam, Ive gone over every single setting I can think of and i have the headphones manual here and went word for word thru the installation


----------

